# any new suits making there frist   run at a con?



## TamaraRose (Aug 12, 2008)

i am  debuting my newest  piece Zen the rainbow  zebra  at mfm... and i will have up to two debuting in the next 5 to 7 months


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Aug 12, 2008)

I intend to take my fursuit to its debut at FC09.


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 12, 2008)

is it the one in the picture there... that  cool looking ill  eventually have to get a new head for zen if i get moneys


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep. Same one.  This is my first attempt at making a fursuit.    I'm not sure if it'll ever be done; every time I fur it and sew the head together, 3 days later I'm ripping it back apart and modifying the structure, or the jaw, or the eyes, or something that takes days to repair. :\


----------



## slashersivi (Aug 13, 2008)

My Bill the blue burro boy suit, being made by Beastcub, will debut at FC09 as well (unless she finishes it early, then I don't think I would be able to resist taking him to Oklacon. ^_^')


----------



## Shirik (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll be debuting my tauren, Cafell at EF14 ^^


----------



## Kano (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll be debuting my Husky suit at the next AC, or if I finish it in time then probably on of Elliott's Live Events =D


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 14, 2008)

awesome...


----------



## Ochosi (Aug 15, 2008)

ill be sporting my first fursuit at FC09 this year ^^ we all should hook up and hang out lol. first timers yay!


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 15, 2008)

i dunno if ill get to go to AC  09


----------



## Tav_Windpaw (Aug 16, 2008)

Hope to make my Suits debut at MFM08 yes this MFM coming up


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 17, 2008)

cool ill be there you will see Zen


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 18, 2008)

is Oklacon any fun?


----------



## Uro (Aug 18, 2008)

I hope to for AC09.


----------



## Mikasi (Aug 18, 2008)

> is Oklacon any fun?



I haven't attended yet but I hear it's a blast. Furries camping in a state park over Halloween weekend. Sounds like a recipe for a wild time to me. I'm going to try to make it this year if I can get the time off work.


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 18, 2008)

WesternDragon said:


> is Oklacon any fun?



  yes it  is  you need to come... we will all have loads of fun there  camping  singing Arts  you can fur suit and there will be   the best game in the  world Predtor and  prey { like  tag only Epic!


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 19, 2008)

I am living in Stillwater, OK... how far is it from there? If I wear my suit will it get dirty/ruined?? how much does it cost?


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 19, 2008)

its in watonga. ok at the roman nose state  park.  there is a meting for the con this weekend on the 23 at the state  park... the website is www.oklacon.org  the priceing is farly  cheap  it will be on the website if you want  you can get me on yim i am ont there alot


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 19, 2008)

I wish i could go to AC.......but alas, gas is expensive


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 19, 2008)

*kisses both dragons on the nose and smiles* yea  gass is a problem


----------



## Lobo Roo (Aug 20, 2008)

Barring a miracle, my Lobo partial will debut at FWA '09. With a miracle, it'll debut at Dragon*con. Yeah, a week and a half away. xD So, probably FWA.


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 20, 2008)

yay... cool


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 21, 2008)

if I could afford the time and money to go I would... but my suit doesnt look good enough i would be embarassed


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 23, 2008)

ok, so if I can get my suit looking like something worth bringing and I can find a friend to go with I may attend Oklacon...


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 23, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> yes it  is  you need to come... we will all have loads of fun there  camping  singing Arts  you can fur suit and there will be   the best game in the  world Predtor and  prey { like  tag only Epic!



I am on the fence about going to Oklacon, do alot of people suit up for that? I may just grab a halloween costume (look for the crazy chicken ^_^) and check it out. But still iffy myself


----------



## slashersivi (Aug 23, 2008)

I think if you live in Oklahoma there's no reason not to go to Oklacon!  I haven't been yet but I am really looking forward to it.  And just like any furry gathering it's not like you need a suit to attend.  I will hopefully be bringing Bill to it but I may not wear him a whole lot cause yeah I wouldn't want to get him dirty.  But I saw plenty of pictures of Oklacon with people in their suits.


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 23, 2008)

do you have to stay for every day or can you just come one or two days?


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 24, 2008)

you can come one but it better to  stay inless your afraid of the out doors... and  the suit only  gets  dirty if you go find the   bigest pile of grass a or mud and  deside to show how  apt you are at baseball slides... zephy a friend of mine bring his suit all the time and its still clean and beautiful...{spet for sweat witch happens}


----------



## Uro (Aug 24, 2008)

It's official, I'll have mine in time for AC09 .


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 25, 2008)

awesome


----------



## X (Aug 26, 2008)

nope, i wont be at any cons. for the next year or two anyway. i need to make a suit, and am planning on attending the 09 Furloween party(if they have it that is)


----------

